# Nottingham drinks



## obanite (Nov 25, 2006)

Someone suggest a place, preferably in city as I'm just north of it  Date I was thinking next fri or sat - 1st or 2nd dec. Anyone interested?

e2a: i seem to have screwed up the 'poll' option


----------



## k_s (Nov 25, 2006)

My patience with the malt cross is waning- no proper beer, unpleasant door staff etc. The Bell is ok but gets a little bit old people-heavy of a weekend and has been known to have dodgy live music. Which leaves... the Salutation?


----------



## refugee (Nov 25, 2006)

The Peacock?

Some of us _are_ "old people"!!!


----------



## Maidmarian (Nov 26, 2006)

Yes , indeed we are ! 

& the peacock , 8pm Friday ?


----------



## Maidmarian (Nov 26, 2006)

Bump (to make this appear before the older thread) !


----------



## 8ball (Nov 26, 2006)

Hmm - think I'm free that day


----------



## k_s (Nov 26, 2006)

Presumably the mansfield road peacock not the ilkeston road student factory?


----------



## Maidmarian (Nov 26, 2006)

Oh yes , Mansfield Rd one !


----------



## obanite (Nov 26, 2006)

mansfield road? that's nice and close for me. friday should be good with me


----------



## obanite (Nov 29, 2006)

alright so who's definitely coming?


----------



## mauvais (Nov 29, 2006)

I should be along, but can't guarantee it yet


----------



## 8ball (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm on evil tablets that I'm not allowed to drink with so might give this one a miss as Im likely to be weak-willed, drink a pint and flake out on the table.


----------



## k_s (Nov 29, 2006)

mauvais said:
			
		

> I should be along, but can't guarantee it yet



ditto


----------



## refugee (Nov 29, 2006)

I'll be there at 8. If no-one else shows by half past I'll fuck off. For those that don't know me: big, long hair, beard, glasses, probably in black.


----------



## obanite (Nov 30, 2006)

i'll definitely be there, propping up the bar. been a long week!


----------



## 8ball (Nov 30, 2006)

I had an experiment with the old alcohol/evil tablets combo last night and I seem safe for a couple of pints before flaking out so may well come along after all


----------



## Maidmarian (Dec 1, 2006)

I'll be there !


----------



## obanite (Dec 2, 2006)

well i was there propping up the bar  

i guess next time i really should get someones mobile # or pic so i know who i'm looking for


----------



## Maidmarian (Dec 2, 2006)

Refugee & I were there (bar on the right as you go in) & we kept looking out for someone propping up the other bar , but gave up at about 9 & just got pissed !  

Sorry we missed you though!


----------



## refugee (Dec 2, 2006)

If truth be told, I was pissed when I got there. 

I matched my description, though. And I did parade around a couple of times. And I did ask a guy on his own if he was Obanite. He said he would be if I wanted - I retreated to maidmarian


----------



## mauvais (Dec 2, 2006)

Soz, I was gonna go but I was too busy falling off my bike for no reason


----------



## Maidmarian (Dec 3, 2006)

Shall we give it another go then ?

Mebbe best if folks PM each other with their mobile numbers this time ?

(Only I've not got one)


----------



## obanite (Dec 6, 2006)

yea definitely  i'm in town till the 21st i think, weekends are better - when you guys free?


----------



## Maidmarian (Dec 8, 2006)

Any Friday is OK for me.


----------



## refugee (Dec 10, 2006)

Come to the Sumac Centre on Friday 15th to help celebrate my birthday.


----------



## Maidmarian (Dec 10, 2006)

Ah ! OK then !  

(NO excuses this time, OK?)


----------



## obanite (Dec 11, 2006)

haha, it's my birthday on the 14th! i think my work do is on the 14th though, i'll check tomorrow..


----------



## Supine (Dec 11, 2006)

refugee said:
			
		

> Come to the Sumac Centre on Friday 15th to help celebrate my birthday.



Darn, same night as the Percussion party at Moog.

Whats the score with Sumac anyway, I've not made it there before.


----------



## Mallard (Dec 11, 2006)

Supine said:
			
		

> Darn, same night as the Percussion party at Moog.
> 
> Whats the score with Sumac anyway, I've not made it there before.



Just turn up. 50p for non-members but cheap drinks or join for a year for £3. Percussion? Do you get down The Alley Cafe or know Ravi? If you do, it's a small world!


----------



## 8ball (Dec 11, 2006)

Can't do this Friday - have a good one, hope to see you all in the New Year


----------



## obanite (Dec 11, 2006)

work do's on friday, sorry guys! sometime in the new year


----------



## Maidmarian (Dec 14, 2006)

obanite ----- you're REALLY not much use at this arranging meet-ups malarky, are you ?


----------



## Supine (Dec 14, 2006)

Mallard said:
			
		

> Do you get down The Alley Cafe or know Ravi? If you do, it's a small world!



yes and yes. small world innit


----------



## Mallard (Dec 14, 2006)

Supine said:
			
		

> yes and yes. small world innit



It is indeed. Does Alan still work at Moog? Not been there for ages. Spent a couple of decent NYE's down there a while back.


----------



## obanite (Dec 16, 2006)

Maidmarian said:
			
		

> obanite ----- you're REALLY not much use at this arranging meet-ups malarky, are you ?



haha no not really!


----------



## 8ball (Dec 16, 2006)

Okay, I'll do it.

Now no arguing and I don't want anyone turning up late for the next one or missing without notes from their Mum or the doctor.

Time: next year, probably early on.
Place: somewhere in nottingham.

8pm sharp.

Now get it together people!


----------



## Maidmarian (Dec 17, 2006)

A lovely time was had ----

 

(It was good--- pity you didn't make it)


----------



## 8ball (Dec 17, 2006)

Will be along to the next one - schedule is all bunched up at the moment.


----------



## Supine (Dec 17, 2006)

How about a night in mid january when things are a bit quieter. With some phone number / photo action so we know who to look for!


----------



## Maidmarian (Dec 19, 2006)

'Tis my Birthday at the end of Jan ---- do summet then ?


----------



## Mallard (Dec 19, 2006)

Maidmarian said:
			
		

> 'Tis my Birthday at the end of Jan ---- do summet then ?



I'll come to that Maid.


----------



## obanite (Dec 19, 2006)

good with me


----------



## 8ball (Dec 19, 2006)

I think I'm free some time around the end of January/


----------



## obanite (Jan 7, 2007)

Bump. I'm not free on the 25 or 26th, other times I probably am. Any suggestions? Maybe a slightly bigger pub than the Peacock if there's going to be more than a couple of us? 

E2A - Maidmarian, you thinking about the 27th for your bday?


----------



## Maidmarian (Jan 10, 2007)

Yes ---- or the 26th ??

(Actually , my B'day is the 28th ---- but , if I have a choice, like !)   

Friday 26th ---- early-ish ?

About 7pm ?

I think the Peacock is probably big enough, we can always move on somewhere else if it isn't !

ETA : The room on the RIGHT as you go in !


----------



## k_s (Jan 11, 2007)

Right, I'm actually going to turn up this time. If nothing else, I'm intrigued to find out how many of you lot i already know


----------



## 8ball (Jan 11, 2007)

Friday 26th marked down in diary - see you there.


----------



## Maidmarian (Jan 21, 2007)

See you then, then !


----------



## Mallard (Jan 24, 2007)

Maidmarian said:
			
		

> See you then, then !



I'll be there at 7.30. Got to go to a work do/house party afterwards though.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 24, 2007)

Anyone else spotting an apparent indexing problem with this thread - I can't see Mallard's post unless I hit reply.

Maybe this will fix it <does something with wrench-like thing>

I should be along by half seven - when is the earliest everyone is likely to be moving on from Peacock?


----------



## 8ball (Jan 24, 2007)

Grrr! - That didn't fix it!


----------



## 8ball (Jan 24, 2007)

But that did - how very odd.

To recap - when do you think you'll be moving on from Peacock - I should be there by half seven but you never know.

e2a - Mallard also says he should be there by half seven - his post got eaten by the post-eating monster - now happily vanquished.


----------



## Maidmarian (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm going to be there at about 7 - 7. 15 ----- dunno about moving on ---- see how we feel ?


----------



## rioted (Jan 25, 2007)

I'll come out of hiding for this.

7:30 it is.


----------



## Supine (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh shucks, I can't make this. I've got a work do in Loughborough 

I'm playing some reggae in moog mid feb though. I'll let you guys know the details if you fancy another meet-up in a few weeks time maybe. It'd be good to put names to faces etc.


----------



## Maidmarian (Jan 27, 2007)

Hows the heads today chaps ??


----------



## 8ball (Jan 27, 2007)

Not too bad - think the dodgy kebab did more damage than the alcohol . .


----------



## Maidmarian (Jan 27, 2007)

I TOLD ya !  

Actually , bit of drama afterwards like, , Mr Mm started vomiting blood ( he hardly drinks btw) so, after calling NHS direct, took him to A&E (where he was seen immediately), was a tear in his "food tube" can't spell oesoph --- thingy) anyhoo ---- finally got home at 7am --------he's OK , but got to get him to the GP soon like -----


----------



## 8ball (Jan 27, 2007)

Oh dear, didn't know a bit of alcohol could do that to you - hope he's ok today


----------



## Supine (Jan 27, 2007)

Blimey!

Another quiet U75 meet-up. Hope everyone survives intact.


----------



## rioted (Jan 27, 2007)

Maidmarian said:
			
		

> ...... was a tear in his "food tube" ........


Fuckin' Hell!! What did that? Hope he recovers quick.


----------



## Maidmarian (Jan 28, 2007)

8ball said:
			
		

> Oh dear, didn't know a bit of alcohol could do that to you - hope he's ok today



Nah , it wasn't the drink ---- he only had 2 pints anyway if you remember ---

Dunno what it was due to --- but he's fine now , just needs to take it easy for a while.-


----------



## Mallard (Jan 29, 2007)

Maidmarian said:
			
		

> Nah , it wasn't the drink ---- he only had 2 pints anyway if you remember ---
> 
> Dunno what it was due to --- but he's fine now , just needs to take it easy for a while.-



Glad to hear he's okay and good to see you again Maid. I'm behind the bar at The Sumac on friday if you fancy popping down?


----------



## Maidmarian (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh yes ---- see you Friday !


----------



## Supine (Feb 1, 2007)

Hope this isn't seen as spam!

Some of you guys like sumac / alley cafe & stuff so I'll let you know. I'm thowing a party at moog on feb 16th. Music will be everything from reggae to techno. Basically it's an excuse to get a load of mates together for a post christmas summer warm-up.

It'd be wicked if you guys could come down. I've got Ravi from percussion and the Phantom Geek! from Big Chill heading down to play some records.

It's a free party so no money required etc. Come say hello.


----------



## bikergrrl (Feb 8, 2007)

Gah! I missed it...

When's the next one? 

It'd be nice to meet some more Nottm Urban peeps.


----------



## Maidmarian (Feb 8, 2007)

Suggest a date & place ?


----------



## bikergrrl (Feb 8, 2007)

How about the 1st, 2nd or 3rd of March? (Thus neatly avoiding all Valentine's weekend and PRoD weekend).

And, as far as a place goes, I am easy. Although I am rather fond of the Pitcher and Piano at the minute.


----------



## Supine (Feb 8, 2007)

Moog on the 16th? 

I know I know, I'll stop now


----------



## Maidmarian (Feb 10, 2007)

bikergrrl said:
			
		

> How about the 1st, 2nd or 3rd of March? (Thus neatly avoiding all Valentine's weekend and PRoD weekend).
> 
> And, as far as a place goes, I am easy. Although I am rather fond of the Pitcher and Piano at the minute.



P&P is fine by me------- what about everyone else ?


----------



## 8ball (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm provisionally booked for 2nd March but can do 1st or 3rd.

P&P is ok - bit pricey mind.

There's a really nice little teeny place just round the corner iirc - could go onto there from p&p, if I can remember where it is.


----------



## bikergrrl (Feb 11, 2007)

Dya mean Dogma 8Ball?

I'm thinking Thursday might be good for avoiding _everyone_ who will be out and about on Fri/ Sat and we can have a good old chinwag!

Agree with P&P being a bit pricey, but despite living here all my life, I'm not really that clued up for nice places to go for a drink in Notts... I've spent far more time out in Derby.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 11, 2007)

bikergrrl said:
			
		

> Dya mean Dogma 8Ball?



Fuck no  
The place I'm thinking of is really small and tucked away.
They had a couple of local DJs in when I was there playing quite interesting eclectic hip-hoppy stuff and breaks.  I'm making it sound a bit alienating but it wsa actually nice and 'cosy'.  I'll find out what it was called.




			
				bikergrrl said:
			
		

> I'm thinking Thursday might be good for avoiding _everyone_ who will be out and about on Fri/ Sat and we can have a good old chinwag!



Sounds good - be nice to know well in advance as Thursday is usually band practice night for me.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 11, 2007)

Cheked with my mate and it turns out I'm talking utter shite - it's wax bar I'm thinking of and that's up near the Broadway  

My memory is terrible when alcohol comes into the equation.  

Though she says Prohibition is good and that's right by the P&P - used to be the Quilted Llama . . . ?  I'm not sure her taste in bars is infallible but it might be worth a look after the P&P.


----------



## bikergrrl (Feb 12, 2007)

Quilted Llama rings a bell... shal I start a new thread so people are aware?


----------



## Supine (Feb 13, 2007)

I paid 14 quid for three drinks in Prohibition last weekend. It made me realise why I normally go to Old Angel when I'm in Hockley!


----------



## 8ball (Feb 13, 2007)

Supine said:
			
		

> I paid 14 quid for three drinks in Prohibition last weekend. It made me realise why I normally go to Old Angel when I'm in Hockley!



14 quid!!!!  

What were you drinking?

Long Island ice tea?

By the bucket?

This is why my recommendation of Prohibition (or any bars recommended by this mate of mine) comes with caveats if I've not been myself  

Old Angel ain't too far from P&P  

There must be somewhere decent on an intermediate point on the crawl <thinks hard> . . .


----------



## 8ball (Feb 22, 2007)

<bump>

Are we still on for this, then?

Need to know to rearrange band practice if it's Thursday 1st March.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 22, 2007)

Cock and Hoop (?) is ace by the way - just up the road from the P&P; the kinda Tudoresque place. Inside it looks more like a classy restaurant or even some kind of upper class club; it's not though, it's just an ordinary pub, and ordinary prices to boot.

I never found Prohibition to be that expensive; not cheap but not shocking either.


----------

